# Emotional



## Alex (11/9/14)

*Sometimes we take life for granted. Don't.*
by  boobsandcatsisthatwhatyoulike  · 12 hours ago






"The day my sister got back from the hospital after a suicidal attempt. I didn't let go for about an hour"



A kid just found out his brother was shot and killed



A Russian war veteran kneels beside the tank he spent the war in, now a monument.




A homeless man sobbimg at an animal shelter, after being jailed briefly and his dog Buzz Lightyear impounded. He couldn't afford the $400 to get his pet back.



A firefighter gives water to a koala during the devastating Black Saturday bushfires that burned across Victoria, Australia, in 2009.




Alcoholic father with his son



Robert Pereza pauses at his sons name on the 9/11 monument memorial durong the tenth anniversary ceremonies at the site of the world trade centre



Greg cook hugs his dog, Coco, after finding her inside his destroyed home in Alabama following the tornado in March, 2013




"After two double lung transplants and years of battling cystic fibrosis, my good froend passed away last Saturday. This was one of the last pictures taken with his mother"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/9/14)

Alex said:


> *Sometimes we take life for granted. Don't.*
> by  boobsandcatsisthatwhatyoulike  · 12 hours ago
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Some seriously awesome images. This was really moving.

Thanks for sharing @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/9/14)

This is a sad way for a reality check

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (12/9/14)

I don't process animal suffering very well...
It angers me in a very unhealthy manner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

sad indeed. not the way to start off a friday morning


----------

